# 3 Cello Sonatas: Boccherini, Schubert, Debussy - Denis Shapovalov, cello



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

Download on http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/3-cello-sonatas-boccherini/id418318197
Oclassica label presents a new album by Tchaikovsky competition winner cellist Denis Shapovalov '3 Cello Sonatas: Boccherini, Schubert, Debussy'.

This compilation includes three cello masterpieces by Boccherini, Schubert and Debussy recorded on violoncello made by Giuseppe Fiorini in 1890. The album was recorded in collaboration with pianist Alexander Vershinin in June 2001 and originally released in 2003 with limited number of copies. Current edition is a world-premiere digital release which will be available in stores on 12th of February 2011.

Shapovalov won recognition for his exceptional musical gift at the XI International Tchaikovsky Competition in 1998, taking the 1st prize and the Gold Medal as the unanimous choice of the jury. "Brilliant talent!" - with these words cellist Denis Shapovalov was characterized by famous Mstislav Rostropovich.Maestro Rostropovich distinguished Shapovalov among all Russian cellists and many times invited him to perform together with different orchestras in Russia, Great Britain and USA, as well as to participate in Rostropovich's festivals in Azerbaijan and France. Shapovalov was the only cellist who performed in the concert series celebrating Rostropovich's 75th birthday in New York and London along with outstanding musicians - M.Vengerov, E.Kissin, M.Argerich, Yu.Bashmet.Denis Shapovalov is the first classical musician who performed a solo concert at the North Pole. In one of the interviews Shapovalov told that he has performed almost everywhere except Antarctica. A month later Denis got an invitation from the Russian leading exhibition holding MVK to perform at the first world exhibition at the North Pole. Shapovalov's legendary performance took place at the geographic North Pole on April, 23, 2007. 'There are no any state borders at the North Pole and it means I played for the whole world!' sayed Denis Shapovalov.Denis Shapovalov official website:http://denisshapovalov.com

Listen to free 2 minutes samples on www.soundcloud.com/oclassica


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't comment on the playing, but it's a nice recital program if you like to hear contrasting (progressing?) compositional styles - I do.


----------

